# Ripping a DVD to post it on here?



## kokomojoe (Mar 24, 2016)

Didn't know exactly where to post this so feel free to move it. So I have the DVD Who is Bozo Texino, it's a really great flick with some good shots of trainhopping and some of the famous moniker artists such as Bozo Texino, Herby, Collosus of Roads, The Rambler, and others. You can read an overview of it here: http://www.billdaniel.net/who-is-bozo-texino/

I just want to know:
-the best way to download it to my PC, lifehacker has a decent tutorial with programs to download but I'd rather hear someone's input on other methods
-the best file type to convert it to, .mov I'm assuming?
-the best spot to upload it where it won't get taken down. I'm guessing a google drive link would be best and then use whatever media player comes with your device to watch it

It's a really good movie and I think deserves to be shared so let me know if you can help with figuring this out, thanks.


----------



## Art101 (Mar 24, 2016)

If you get it done let me know would love to have a copy.It was 71 bucks on Amazon so I ordered a t-shirt instead,lol.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 24, 2016)

okay, so if you want to rip the movie from the dvd into a file, use handbrake. make sure to convert it to an mp4 in h.264 format (not .mov).

as for hosting, i'd put it up on mega.nz for now. it's free and you get 50gb of storage. i wouldn't recommend google drive since they'll take down the file if they notice a ton of people are downloading it.

i'll download it from mega.nz and keep a local copy in case it gets taken down; i can re-up it if that happens. once you have it uploaded to mega, you can add it to the StP library using the share link from mega.

hope that helps, and if you have any questions let me know.


----------



## kokomojoe (Mar 24, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> okay, so if you want to rip the movie from the dvd into a file, use handbrake. make sure to convert it to an mp4 in h.264 format (not .mov).
> 
> as for hosting, i'd put it up on mega.nz for now. it's free and you get 50gb of storage. i wouldn't recommend google drive since they'll take down the file if they notice a ton of people are downloading it.
> 
> ...



Right on thanks. I'll try to get around to it within this week when I'm not busy.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 25, 2016)

keep us posted, ide love to finally see the damn thing.


----------



## kokomojoe (Mar 29, 2016)

So I got the file converted into an mp4 in handbrake but mega.nz seems to not be working too well for me

EDIT: Nevermind it's uploading, just taking forever because of the size of the file, will post as soon as possible


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 29, 2016)

How big is the file?


----------



## kokomojoe (Mar 29, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> How big is the file?


It's 1.4gb


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 29, 2016)

kokomojoe said:


> It's 1.4gb



Oh okay, yeah that's pretty reasonable for a DVD rip. Will definitely take a min to upload.


----------



## kokomojoe (Mar 29, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> Oh okay, yeah that's pretty reasonable for a DVD rip. Will definitely take a min to upload.


Yeah it's like 66% right now and I started about 2 hours ago or so.


----------

